# SS REf 604 gremlin i need your help!



## Gunny Wilson (May 31, 2010)

Hello everyone,

thank you for reading this, my apologies if its in the wrong spot. Please bear with me as I am a new member (low post count OMG). I have lurked on this site for sometime and gleaned alot of knowledge but i have run into a wall and could use some help.

I have three SS amps none are s/sx, all are original reference, 500/405/604. I just got the 604 back from repair for the second time and the shop cannot get the problem to duplicate on the bench. I know something is wrong woth it, channel 1 left front speaker keeps blowing. I have a photo of my fluke meter hooked up to this output reading 26.99 VDC. And another smoked voice coil to prove it. The problem is that the amp will play fine until it is jarred IE hit a bump in the vehicle. 

Can you guys point me in the right direction on getting this fixed? Someone who will take the time to troubleshoot this thing and then repair it? Or can I get someone to shoot me a schematic for it, hell i i will probably burn the house down before i firgure it out but i want to try. This has become a very expensive paper wieght....thanks in advance everyone. BTW jandy the guy who used to repair these ......is he know longer in business???


thanks

Gunny Wilson


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/professional-installers/81211-soundstream-amplifier-repair.html


----------



## Gunny Wilson (May 31, 2010)

thanks for the reply, I emailed Wade and he gave me a call on Memorial Day (very nice of him). He said send it out and he will get it right. I hope he can find the problem.

Gunny


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

No problem; let us know how the repair goes.


----------

